# HP launching an investigation into touchpads shipped w/ Android.



## flexnix (Sep 3, 2011)

http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/07/hp-launching-an-investigation-into-touchpads-shipped-with-androi/


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

he says "we presently believe that some person or persons unknown may have facilitated the delivery of these Android-based units strictly against the policy and authorization of HP".

so that means they are launching an investigation as to why these tablets were shipped, not how Android got onto them.


----------



## flexnix (Sep 3, 2011)

munchy_cool said:


> he says "we presently believe that some person or persons unknown may have facilitated the delivery of these Android-based units strictly against the policy and authorization of HP".
> 
> so that means they are launching an investigation as to why these tablets were shipped, not how Android got onto them.


Sorry, early morning copy/paste. Just copied exactly what Engadget said.

True though. There was mention that Android was used to load WebOS onto the TP's. Possibly for partitioning?


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

I wonder why doesn't HP want android on the touchpad, if they put it on originally, or dual booted it from the factory, it wouldn't have failed (especially if they lowered the price)


----------



## tonebone (Oct 7, 2011)

Razor512 said:


> I wonder why doesn't HP want android on the touchpad, if they put it on originally, or dual booted it from the factory, it wouldn't have failed (especially if they lowered the price)


They paid a lot of money for WebOS, I am sure they would love for it to be successful.


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

Razor512 said:


> I wonder why doesn't HP want android on the touchpad, if they put it on originally, or dual booted it from the factory, it wouldn't have failed (especially if they lowered the price)


or...where they are partners with MS...maybe even Windows 8!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????

http://www.eweekeurope.co.uk/news/hp-promises-new-tablet-could-it-be-windows-8-41330


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

I highly doubt this Investigation will go anywhere. This is probably a statement they released to make the "higher-ups" happy, just my guess.


----------



## Taylored (Aug 22, 2011)

Sounds like HP just does not want to help facilitate this port and is using this statement as a way to avoid the subject all together.


----------



## ften (Aug 26, 2011)

Long boring Q&A read about what GPL licensing requires in different usage cases. Several of the questions/answers mirror's HP issue;
http://jacobian.org/writing/gpl-questions/

Read through all the response/links, as there are a bunch of good links to prior cases similar to HPs.


----------



## delsolracing (Jun 7, 2011)

I agree that this is probably just to make some higher ups happy and will go absolutely no where. By saying they are looking into they can try to push everything off as we didn't do it and don't know how it happened so sorry we cannot provide it.


----------



## McFatty (Aug 23, 2011)

HP issues with this are probably several, 
1. WebOS probably uses certain "monitoring softwares and backdoors" to track app usage and yadda yay's , much in the same way as MS with Win ( can tell u how many times u used program X and duration of use ) And Sprint with there tracking stuffs ( automatic customer satisfaction and trouble shooting and device debugging ) ( Most of you realize that these companies can track how many times you sneeze on a keyboard once you have signed up for a "enhancing customer experiences" what ever check box, right?)
2. It makes them look bad because they sold incomplete* products ( missing software like WebOS )
3. Reveals security leaks , or Sabatoge
4. Reveals flaws in the manufacturing process
5. Reveals flaws in the OS installation at the factory level (possibly see 3 &4)
6. If they installed Android as a final OS, they would have to of paid MS money probably like every other Android device maker
7. Information is money, what they get on you translates to bottom line, much like facebook being worth 50Bil? and the deal that Amazon is outting with the Fire Tablet. They are not going to support your rooting decision but they will help you undo it and will not stop you from trying.
8. They spent 1.2 Billion on this and want answers, honestly I would too.

Thats all I got for now. Cheers.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

McFatty said:


> 8. They spent 1.2 Billion on this and want answers, honestly I would too.
> 
> Thats all I got for now. Cheers.


Answer, a couple potheads at the factory installed the wrong OS :androidwink:


----------



## McFatty (Aug 23, 2011)

LOL, that's awesome, they are into freedom of choice, that's for sure. Damn kids these days. But for real check this non TP related link out.

https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitio...ate-marijuana-manner-similar-alcohol/y8l45gb1


----------

